# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Động cơ 5 pha, kiểm soát dòng bằng Constant Current hay PWM Chopper?

## Gamo

Chào các cao thủ,

Các bác cho mình hỏi: mình đã chế xong driver cho stepper 5 pha. Tuy nhiên phần kiểm soát dòng mình vẫn chưa hiểu lắm:
1. Mình đang kiểm soát dòng bằng cách dùng 1 comparator, nếu dòng lên cao quá => ngắt => dòng rớt xuống dưới ngưỡng => bật lên lại
2. Trong các tài liệu về motor bước, người ta lại dùng pwm chopper. Tại sao không dùng phương pháp 1 cho nó khỏe & chắc ăn hơn?

Cảm ơn các cao thủ!

----------

hk0569

----------


## mattroidem

Em lùn thủ trả lời bừa 1 phát. Đơn giản là vì motor là cuộn dây, khi có dòng điện đi qua cuộn dây thì bên trong cuộn dây sẽ tích tụ năng lượng, khi ngắt điện thì sẽ sinh ra điện áp cảm ứng.
Chopper cũng là ngắt bật như bác dùng op amp mà. Nhưng cách điều khiển có khác tí là sẽ đóng mở cầu H để xả điện cho cuộn dây, xả nhanh, chậm có cách đóng mở khác nhau. Và tần số chopper là chủ động có thể tăng giảm do linh kiện lắp ngoài, trong các chu kỳ chopper đó lại có thể cài đặt cách nạp xả nhanh chậm đó cho phù hợp với tốc độ và công suất làm việc của motor.
Op amp thì phải giải quyết vấn đề cuộn dây xả điện thế nào khi đóng ngắt, thời gian đóng ngắt phụ thuộc vào bản thân op amp, mỗi con tốc độ và mức so áp có sự khác nhau, nên trong quá trình hoạt động nhanh chậm, tải nặng nhẹ của motor sẽ gây ra sự sai lệch và không khai thác triệt để được công suất động cơ.

----------


## nhatson

> Em lùn thủ trả lời bừa 1 phát. Đơn giản là vì motor là cuộn dây, khi có dòng điện đi qua cuộn dây thì bên trong cuộn dây sẽ tích tụ năng lượng, khi ngắt điện thì sẽ sinh ra điện áp cảm ứng.
> Chopper cũng là ngắt bật như bác dùng op amp mà. Nhưng cách điều khiển có khác tí là sẽ đóng mở cầu H để xả điện cho cuộn dây, xả nhanh, chậm có cách đóng mở khác nhau. Và tần số chopper là chủ động có thể tăng giảm do linh kiện lắp ngoài, trong các chu kỳ chopper đó lại có thể cài đặt cách nạp xả nhanh chậm đó cho phù hợp với tốc độ và công suất làm việc của motor.
> Op amp thì phải giải quyết vấn đề cuộn dây xả điện thế nào khi đóng ngắt, thời gian đóng ngắt phụ thuộc vào bản thân op amp, mỗi con tốc độ và mức so áp có sự khác nhau, nên trong quá trình hoạt động nhanh chậm, tải nặng nhẹ của motor sẽ gây ra sự sai lệch và không khai thác triệt để được công suất động cơ.



em cũng lùn nhưng em cũng phụ một chút , 
chopper hay PWM ko quan trọng với full/haft step, với microstep  có anh hưởng

chopper theo quan điểm của em, em dùng con so sánh, dòng chạm mức em tắt tầng công suất
pwm em sẽ có gắng giử chu khi xung ON ổn định, sao cho dòng qua cuộn dây ổn định, chu kỳ off có thể là mở cs ngược lại( fast decay), hoặc mở 2 con công suất phía dưới (slow decay)

với full/ haff step decay ko ảnh hưởng với microstep thì khác, với IC tích hợp PWM với thời gian tắt ko đổi , phải phối hợp fast decay và slow decay sao cho dòng dkhien ra SIN nhât


với pwm tần số không đổi có thể mix decay theo hướng dòng tăng thì slow decay, dòng giảm thì fast decay, nhưng khi dó mạch sẽ phức tạp, hiệu quả ko  vượt trội

pwm tần số không đổi  mix decay toàn phần như pwm thời gian tắt có định em thấy là kỹ thuật khó.


PWM mixdecay của chip dkhien motor bước tích hợp có dạng như sau

như hình ta sẻ thấy chu khì OFF của PWM sẽ phối hợp giữa fast decay và slow decay


các thế hệ bộ diều khiển động cơ bước mới người ta dùng DSP để dkhien, với nhiều thuật toán dkhien,  cho chất lượng chuyển động motor vượt trội
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...otes/1307A.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spraau7/spraau7.pdf


một ví dụ bộ dkhien dùng opam so sánh cùng với mạch logic, với 1 bộ dkhien chạy bằng DSP


b.r

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

Wow, cái phim mà bác post đúng là mở rộng tầm mắt! Anyway, cảm ơn các bác, lùn thủ thế thì cũng sư phụ em rồi. 

Thế em hỏi tiếp nhe: trong trường hợp 5 pha không rõ mình phải xả điện không? Không hiểu sao trong 5 pha, em cho xả điện (đảo chiều H-Bridge trong khoảng 1us) thì motor yếu hơn là cứ theo sequence mà tiến?
Nếu trong trường hợp mình không phải xả điện, theo ý các bác thì mình cứ op-amp comparator mà xử? hay mình nên dùng pwm chopper?

Cảm ơn các bác!
PS: hình như các bác CNC ít chơi 5 pha à?

----------


## nhatson

> Chùi, cảm ơn các bác, lùn thủ thế thì cũng sư phụ em rồi. Thế trong trường hợp 5 pha không rõ mình phải xả điện không? Không hiểu sao trong 5 pha, em cho xả điện (đảo chiều H-Bridge trong khoảng 1us) thì motor yếu hơn là cứ theo sequence mà tiến?
> 
> Nếu trong trường hợp mình không phải xả điện, theo ý các bác thì mình cứ op-amp comparator mà xử? hay mình nên dùng pwm chopper?
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác!


trường hợp 5 phase pentagon em thấy có điểm khác, các đầu dây nói với nhau, nếu off hết cs , dòng điện sẽ xả theo mấy con DIODE tích hợp trong mosfet
còn nếu fast decay thì sẽ nạp dòng cho 1 sequency khác mất rồi

theo ngu ý của em, với 5 phase, em sẽ dùng opam camparator , chu kì off, em tắt hết CS

5 phase đồ cũ các bác dùng nhiều mà, có điều vướng mắc việc motor, phải động bộ ko thì khó đấu dây, việc nữa là 5 phase cũ cũng ít drive có microsteping


còn đồ mới, kỹ thuật 2 phase càng tiến bộ, về độ smooth đã tiến bộ rõ rệt
5 phase thì kỹ thuật khó, giá cao nên mất tính cạnh tranh
china dùng step 3 phase, có những uu điểm như của 5 phase, dễ cotrol hơn
b.r

----------


## CKD

Về step thì mình nghĩ *nhatson* không là "lùn thủ". Nếu  bác nhận là lùn thì em không biết chừng mình là "super lùn"  :Wink: .
Riêng vấn đề step.. mình nghĩ *nhatson* trong quá trình chế tạo và thương mại hóa sản phẩm step driver đã nghiêm cứu rất kỹ để tìm giải pháp tối ưu cho thiết bị nên chắc hiểu rất rỏ. Do đó..... phải là Cao thủ về step thì các anh em khác mới có đất chen chân  :Big Grin: .  _Đùa tí cho vui lúc đêm khuya._

Với mình nghiêm cứu driver chỉ là một phần để tăng sự hiểu biết, hiểu nhiều thêm một tí về sản phẩm thì việc đính giá, tìm lỗi máy CNC dùng step sẽ dể dàng hơn. Cũng từng thử giữa các chế độ decay, thử các driver analog, digital và cả driver dùng DSP chip. Nhưng các thử nghiệm chỉ dùng ở mức cảm nhận, test tốc độ. Moment cũng như độ smoot của motor thì chịu vì không có thiết bị đo chuyên dùng.

----------


## CKD

Motor 5 phase khi ra đời nhằm vào mục tiêu chia nhỏ bước (step) vì khi đó kỹ thuật điều khiển thuần analog (tuần tự) hoặc khởi đầu của kỹ nguyên digital nên việc chạy vi bước hầu như không thể trong điều kiện khi đó.

Sau này kỹ thuật điều khiển liên tục phát triển.. nên việc chạy vi bước hoàn toàn có thể, chính xác & hiệu quả. Motor 2 phase có thể chạy vi bước theo hệ nhị phân (bước chia 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 254 v.v...) hoặc có thể vi bước theo hệ thập phân (bước chia 5, 10, 25 v.v...) hoàn toàn có thể làm bằng và hơn điều mà lúc trước chỉ có motor 5 phase thực hiện được (chạy 1000ppr). Trong khi đó.. thuật toán và mạch điều khiển cho 5 phase lại phức tạp hơn nghiều. Do đó.. 5 phase dần mất đi lợi thế cạnh tranh.

Chưa dừng lại ởi đó.. motor 3 phase cũng có rất nhiều ưu điểm. Và gần đây lại xuất hiện khái niệm Hybrid Servo System là sự kết hợp giữa motor step & encoder... có nhiều ưu điểm của cả step lẫn servo. Loại này giá còn cao quá mên mình chưa trải nghiệm được  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Motor 5 phase khi ra đời nhằm vào mục tiêu chia nhỏ bước (step) vì khi đó kỹ thuật điều khiển thuần analog (tuần tự) hoặc khởi đầu của kỹ nguyên digital nên việc chạy vi bước hầu như không thể trong điều kiện khi đó.
> 
> Sau này kỹ thuật điều khiển liên tục phát triển.. nên việc chạy vi bước hoàn toàn có thể, chính xác & hiệu quả. Motor 2 phase có thể chạy vi bước theo hệ nhị phân (bước chia 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 254 v.v...) hoặc có thể vi bước theo hệ thập phân (bước chia 5, 10, 25 v.v...) hoàn toàn có thể làm bằng và hơn điều mà lúc trước chỉ có motor 5 phase thực hiện được (chạy 1000ppr). Trong khi đó.. thuật toán và mạch điều khiển cho 5 phase lại phức tạp hơn nghiều. Do đó.. 5 phase dần mất đi lợi thế cạnh tranh.
> 
> Chưa dừng lại ởi đó.. motor 3 phase cũng có rất nhiều ưu điểm. Và gần đây lại xuất hiện khái niệm Hybrid Servo System là sự kết hợp giữa motor step & encoder... có nhiều ưu điểm của cả step lẫn servo. Loại này giá còn cao quá mên mình chưa trải nghiệm được


3 phase chạy em ở tốc độ chậm ( dưới 100rpm) và ko bị dao động cộng hưỡng ở tóc độ trung ( 400 <> 900RPM)

step servo ~ alpha step , cái anpha step chắc anh CKD sử dụng rồi, 

alpha step hay step servo leashine (china nói chung) phiên bản hiện tại đều dùng step 2 phase ( trước kia leashine dùng motor 3 phase cho size 57 , 2 phase cho size 85, sau này đổi lại dùng 2 phase hết)

điểm khác biệt giữ step servo leadshine là alpha step kiểm soát dòng bàng công nghệ cũ (opam+ic logic) , step servo leadhine dùng công nghệ mới ( DSP tms320f20xx)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

về hiệu quả, với drive dsp ở tốc độ thấp, đặc biệt là rất thấp (dưới 10rpm) drive có chức năng sub microstep, drive sẽ tự động nhân xung để chạy vi bước nhỏ 1/250 hoặc 1/256 nên motor chạy rất êm, kể cả trường hợp chạy ở chế đô full/haf step, motor cũng ko bị rung

ở tốc độ cao hơn, 10 <> 100rpm muốn em thì phải manual turnning các tham số, em nhớ ko lầm là drive dsp của leadshine có 3 thông số để turrning cho dải tốc độ thấp

ở tốc độ cao analog hay dsp đều cho cùng 1 kết quả , drive analog cần có thêm mạch electronic damping để chạy tốt ở dải tốc độ 400 <> 900RPM



b.r

----------


## nhatson

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US5194796.pdf
bằng sáng chế microstep cho 5 phase pentagon của vexta, gần 20 năm, sắp hết niên hạn bảo hộ rồi ah 
b.r

----------


## nhatson

5. Motor Constant Current Control Circuit
This circuit compares the voltage in the motor winding to a reference voltage set by the user that represents the desired current in the motor. A chopping circuit is usually used to adjust the power supply to the motor maintain a constant current in the motor winding.


http://www.orientalmotor.com/technol...-chip-set.html


so sánh 2 phase / 5 phase chính hãng  :Smile: 
http://www.orientalmotor.com/technol...-v-5phase.html
b.r

----------


## nhatson

í tưởng của em với 5 phase
dùng nguồn buck để kiểm soát dòng đi qua motor



sau đó kiếm thêm 1 con VDK có 10 ngõ ra pwm, điều chế độ rông xung cho dkhien vi bước
vi bước tốc độ dưới 200rpm, trên 200rpm chuyển sang bộ đếm vi bước, chạy haf step 
mới nghỉ thôi chưa có dkien thử nghiệm

b.r

----------

CKD

----------


## ghoang

> í tưởng của em với 5 phase
> dùng nguồn buck để kiểm soát dòng đi qua motor
> 
> 
> 
> sau đó kiếm thêm 1 con VDK có 10 ngõ ra pwm, điều chế độ rông xung cho dkhien vi bước
> vi bước tốc độ dưới 200rpm, trên 200rpm chuyển sang bộ đếm vi bước, chạy haf step 
> mới nghỉ thôi chưa có dkien thử nghiệm
> 
> b.r


Em cũng muốn làm cái món này thử, Nhatson có thể giới thiệu con VDK nào có 10 PWM độc lập được không, mà theo em nghĩ chỉ cần 5 là đủ rồi vì PWM sẽ đi vào high side mosfet con low side có thể mở hoặc đóng làm kênh dẫn dòng.
Lúc trước em làm thì chỉ dùng 1 Kênh PWM rồi dùng IC số chuyển mạch theo sequency mà vexta cung cấp. dùng chopper với blanking time 2.2us. chạy ở 36V nhưng tốc độ không cao. Định tăng áp nhưng bận quá không làm được.
Rất mong được sự chia sẻ tiếp theo của Nhatson.

----------


## nhatson

mcu nhiều ngỏ ngày nay rất đa dạng ah
mega16
mega128
at90pwm
PIC16F18323


gấu hơn thi
dspic30/33 dsPIC30F5015, dsPIC33FJ64MC202
xmega atxmega64a3
freescale 56F8335
nxp lpc17xx
st STM32F103RC

gấu hơn nữa thì
ti c2000 tms320f2812, TMS320F28335, TMS320F28069( con này dùng trong ac servo , step servo giá rẻ của leadshine)

b.r

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

Chóng mặt quá. Em đang dùng con 30F4012, tiếc là không nằm trong list

----------


## nhatson

> Chóng mặt quá. Em đang dùng con 30F4012, tiếc là không nằm trong list


vậy thì đổi qua dspic30/33 dsPIC30F5015 so với 30f4012 cũng tương đồng ah

b.r

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

> vậy thì đổi qua dspic30/33 dsPIC30F5015 so với 30f4012 cũng tương đồng ah
> 
> b.r


Lại phải liên hệ RP để mua. 
Tiện bác mô tả chút về kỹ thuật vi bước cho 5 phase em chưa hiểu lắm

----------


## nhatson

em ko đi sau vào 5 phase, 
suy nghĩ của em là thế này, tạm thời wen đi việc pwm để kiểm soát dòng, dùng áp thấp hoạc tạo 1 nguồn dòng có thể là linear ví dụ như lm317 , sau đó cao cấp hơn thì làm nguồn dòng switching

mình ko cần quan tâm đến việc dkhien dòng nữa

việc quan trọng nhất , mỉnh dùng pwm điều khiển 10 mosfet để chạy vi bước , lúc này mình cứ tính toán sin  <> pwm 90% 95% nếu dùng chip lái cầu như IR

chạy vi bước chỉ cần dưới 200RPM trên 200RPM vi bước ko còn tác dụng , lúc này MCU đếm xung và chuyển pha để chạy hafl step

b.r

----------

CKD, ghoang, KDD

----------


## nhatson

theo quan điểm cá nhân em, phát triển 5 phase ko hản tốt, tốn nhiều công sức

2 phase có thể khác phục được nhờ cải tiến mạch điều khiển, tốt nhất là match drive với động cơ sẽ cho hiệu năng cao nhất

một điều nữa động cơ 2 phase thế hệ mới có nhiều cải tiến , có thể vượt qua 5 phase thế hệ trước

http://www.linengineering.com/conten...f/2P_vs_5P.pdf

b.r

----------


## nhatson

thêm chút hình ảnh cho sinh động
drive rbk vexta 5 phase microstep , chay áp 110VAC

tầng dkhien


tần nguồn và công suất




bác cần hình ảnh độ phân giải cao thì pm em cái email

b.r

----------


## ghoang

Thật ra do lúc đầu thấy mua động cơ 5 phase nhiều mà không có driver nên chế cháo để tận dụng nó với nhu cầu cá nhân thôi, chứ đâu có làm để thương mại.
Mình cũng đang tìm hiểu sstep close loop và tìm các tài liệu trên internet. thấy đâu cũng có các trao đổi của Nhatson về các vấn đề của step. Tivoi và Tivoidethuong ngay đây mà mình không biết :d
Mail của mình giangxuanhoang@gmail.com
Tiện thể hỏi thêm vấn đề step close loop. có nhất thiết phải chọn encoder theo độ phân giải của step không bác VN: encoder phải là 200 400 500 và 1000 cho step 2 phase

----------


## nhatson

theo em wan sát, các drive 5 phase microstep thường có thể coil

vexta DFC5107P


autonics 



vexta nanostep





mycom isd500


em mạo muôi suy nghĩ họ dùng nguồn buck kiểm soát dòng, còn microstep thi PWM trực tiếp trên cs
có dịp kiếm được drive 5 phase microstep chạy 24VDC em sẽ kiểm tra thử

b.r

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

> Thật ra do lúc đầu thấy mua động cơ 5 phase nhiều mà không có driver nên chế cháo để tận dụng nó với nhu cầu cá nhân thôi, chứ đâu có làm để thương mại.
> Mình cũng đang tìm hiểu sstep close loop và tìm các tài liệu trên internet. thấy đâu cũng có các trao đổi của Nhatson về các vấn đề của step. Tivoi và Tivoidethuong ngay đây mà mình không biết :d
> Mail của mình giangxuanhoang@gmail.com
> Tiện thể hỏi thêm vấn đề step close loop. có nhất thiết phải chọn encoder theo độ phân giải của step không bác VN: encoder phải là 200 400 500 và 1000 cho step 2 phase


theo suy nghĩ của em, encoder cùng độ phân giải microstep sẽ dễ dkhien close loop hơn

tốt nhátvà phức tạp nhất là  dkhien vòng kín FOC như ac servo, dùng encoder càng nhuyển càng hay
step 2 phase tương đương ac servo 3 phase, diểm khác là step 2 phase 1.8o có 50pole, còn ac sevor 3phase thường là 8pole, step 2 phase có số pole gấp 4 lần , như vậy nều điều khiển đúng nghĩa colse loop như ac servo thì cần MCU tính toán nhanh hơn với ac servo 4 lần, thường ac servo pid position là 1khz, với step có lẽ phải 4~8khz, cái này em suy luận thuần túy, còn dkhien thực tế thì có lẽ nhà tke có những giải thuật tốt để có thể dkhien tốt mà harware ko quá cao ví dụn như leadshine hb servo em thấy họ xài tms320f2069, ac servo china thường xài con gấu hơn là tms320f2808 hoac tms320f2810 ( mấy con này mạnh có thể dùng matlab hoặc vissim build mô hình xuất code chạy luôn  :Smile:  )

1 drive colse loop của Hoa kỳ dùng tms320f









1 mẩu step closeloop úc đại lợi






-alpha step em thấy tke hay nhất, dùng hồi tiếp giông như resolver, chỉ cần detec 200p/r , nếu ko mất bước thì chạy như step bình thường , nếu bị mất quá 1 bước 1.8o khi đó sẽ chạy closed loop
bằng sáng chế này của vexta, em nghĩ là công nghệ trên alphastep, em nghĩ đây cũng là câu trả lời cho việc dùng encoder độ phân giải thấp để dkhien step closed loop vẩn tốt, với anphastep họ dùng 1 dạng giống resolver , tiết kiệm và bền, encoder hơi có vấn đề khi động cơ bị rung

https://docs.google.com/a/nhatsonele...0130043822.pdf

-với alpha step , khi vặn motor cho sai vị trí motor trả về rất mượt, 
laọi close loop đơn giản như của maxnc em vặn thấy bị giật giật giống như servo turnning chưa tốt
hb servo leadshine em chưa sử dụng nên ko biết thế nào

b.r

----------

CKD, Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

quicksilver control mới giới thiệu công nghệ hồi tiếp mới cho step close loop của họ












more info
http://machinedesign.com/motorsdrive...esolver-design

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

sori chủ theard, em bàn hơi lan man, trở về với 5 phase, em google được cái này



hình mờ nhưng phần dk dòng em đoán là mb3759

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/data...cs/mXwutvy.pdf

----------

CKD, ghoang

----------


## Gamo

Cảm ơn các bác đã chỉ giáo  :Big Grin: 

Phải nói thiệt là sau các bài & tài liệu minh họa bác Sơn post lên, em được mở rộng tầm mắt hơn nhiều  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

em vửa kt tài liệu của vexta
5 phase chạy haft step chỉ chạy đồng thời 2 phase>> cũng chỉ cần 2 kênh PWM để chạy microstep









nguồn
http://www.orientalmotor.com/technol...ar-driver.html

----------


## Gamo

Làm sao chạy microstep 5 pha = 2 PWM được hả bác?  :Confused:

----------


## Gamo

Thinh giao bac Son 1 ti. Ben duoi la stepping sequence 5 phase:


Em quat bua sequence thi ro rang motor quay tot, nhung gio nhin lai co 1 cai ko hiểu: tại phase 4, cả 5 Half-Bridge đều dương, làm sao có dòng điện chạy được?

----------


## nhatson

step 4, phase a đi từ dương xuống âm mờ ta?

b.r

----------


## Gamo

ủa, chứ tưởng + = dương, -=âm & 0 = bridge disable?

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, 
em xem hình này rõ hơn
sequen 9 sequen 10, 4 phase nối mass ( hoặc V+) 

em nghĩ lúc này  dùng dòng điện phản kháng nên khi chuyển squen motor sẽ quay và sau đó có moment giữ
em sẽ kiểm tra lại kĩ hơn vấn đề này roài báo cáo sau ah




b.r

----------


## nhatson

anh gamo có time thử với cái squen này xem sao ah
em ko thấy bảng squen náy có 2 trạng thái kia

----------


## Gamo

Ui, em cam on bac Son nhe! De em test thu xem sao.

That ra em dung sequence cua con pmm8714p, no co giai doan toan duong va 1 bridge disable luon, y nhu trong hinh truoc. De em nghien cuu roi thinh giao bac tiep  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

em nghỉ giống hiện tượng này  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Bác cáo bác Sơn là nhờ giúp đỡ của bác, em đã ngồi chế lại driver, chạy tốc độ khí thế, torque khá ổn mặc dù mới test 12v. Có lẽ do guide của Vexta có vấn đề với con Step-Sync em dùng để test. Bước kế tiếp chắc là microstepping.

Với lại có 1 câu hỏi nữa là bác có thấy khác nhau khi kéo stepper = nguồn 36v vs nguồn 24v ko? Em đang có  half-bridge 6A, 30v ở nhà, nhưng như vậy thì ko dùng nguồn 36v được? Bác có biết Half-Bridge nào khoảng 40V trở lên & dòng khoảng >3A ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Bác cáo bác Sơn là nhờ giúp đỡ của bác, em đã ngồi chế lại driver, chạy tốc độ khí thế, torque khá ổn mặc dù mới test 12v. Có lẽ do guide của Vexta có vấn đề với con Step-Sync em dùng để test. Bước kế tiếp chắc là microstepping.
> 
> Với lại có 1 câu hỏi nữa là bác có thấy khác nhau khi kéo stepper = nguồn 36v vs nguồn 24v ko? Em đang có  half-bridge 6A, 30v ở nhà, nhưng như vậy thì ko dùng nguồn 36v được? Bác có biết Half-Bridge nào khoảng 40V trở lên & dòng khoảng >3A ko?


điện áp lái motor tùy thuộc L và R của motor, L cao > áp cao, L thấp áp thấp. điện áp thík hợp là ta tính thời gian nạp xả dây, sao cho chopping = 50% duty cycle là đẹp
dòng lớn áp lớn thì dùng fet rời như irfz44 irf540, irf640 , ic lái rời như ir2104, ir2101, ir2184
dùng linh kiện rời sẽ kéo theo vấn đề chọn trị số và layout....

bác có thể tham khảo ở trang www.irf.com

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hix, nếu chơi fet rời là hàn chết luôn bác ơi, dò lỗi cũng điên lắm. Thế tạm thời tự sướng với 24v vậy.

Cảm ơn bác Son về cái patent luôn. Nhờ bác mà em đã microstep chú 5 pha thành công  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

clip lên cho nó máu ah
b.r

----------


## Gamo

Em xin khoe hàng đây  :Smile: )

Xin báo bác là em đang show hàng bằng 12v, do con kiểm soát dòng của em mắc rối rắm quá, giờ nhìn lại ko nhớ cách dùng nên nên không dám dùng volt cao. Mà theo kinh nghiệm của em thì chạy tối thiểu 24v thì hàng mới đẹp  :Frown: 

Đầu tiên là 2000 bước half-step, low speed



Kế tiếp là half-step, chạy liên tục, high speed



Các bác để ý là dù chạy với tốc độ chậm hay nhanh thì motor chạy khá rung. Bây giờ chúng ta thử chạy microstep /16 dựa trên patent của bác Sơn xem còn rung không?

----------

CKD, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

ps: patent của vexta , ko phải của em ợ  :Smile:

----------

